# Two new bettas today!



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I was doing my shopping at walmart today, of coarse I had to walk through the fish section. They had three bettas sitting in brown poop water. Two where worst than the other, and I just could not leave them there. 
They where not exactly pretty, so I was afraid they would just sit there and die in that nasty water.
One of them I put in my 10gal Qt tank, the other is in a 1gal tank I picked up for $10.00. The one in the 1gal is a tiny white female. Hoping she will grow a little then I will try her out in one of my community tanks. For now she is fine or at least a lot better off. She is actualy acting alot more happy than the male in the 10gal.
Note to self, Don't walk through Walmarts fish dept! I don't need anymore fish!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats on your two new bettas!  It will take a few days for them to adjust but I'm sure they'll be fine in nice, clean water.What does the male look like?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

His fins are a baby blue color. His body is white with light blue specks.
He is not sure what to think of his tank yet, but the female is feeling right at home.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrads on your new babies, 
I know how Hard it is to avoid the pet section.
I bought 5 more females 2 days ago at walmart too. Like I really needed them :shake:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

5 more! lol Wow! I'm looking for another one, too. Another female.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

5 females! Where did you put them all? Glad they did not have that many while I was there!


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

> 5 females! Where did you put them all? Glad they did not have that many while I was there!


a 20 gallon tank I had that needed something in it, 

Been seriously contemplating buying 6 more tanks I saw the other day, I think they were 10 gallons ea.

Going to Walmarts here in a little bit and I have a funny feeling I'll be bringing more Betta's home,,, My bloods been itching all night,


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, I'm sure you'll be bringing home SOMEthing. lol More bettas and more tanks. Sounds good to me!


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Well I did it, Picked out 8 females then my brilliant son said mum theirs only 4 left, playing on my weakness....
So guess how many I brought home.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats great!  Good luck with them.


----------



## elaw754 (Apr 6, 2009)

Where do you get the money to buy that many tanks and fish, let alone take care of them all? I have to pay for EVERYTHING myself, and I'm 12 years old! I babysit once a week. I might have to buy a new tank, because the one I have is too small. You guys are LUCKY!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I guess thats the nice thing about females, don't need a seperate tank for each fish.
How many bettas do you have in total now?
I had to go back to Walmart today, because I could not find any of my fish nets. (the dog probably took off with them somewhere) They still had the one male betta left, but I left him there, just don't have room for him.
I removed the betta from the qt tank and made it up all nice for him with some plants. He seems to like his new tank better now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You save up money until you have enough to buy what you need.


----------

